# 18+ WARNING GRAPHIC: ISIS Death Squads Killing Without Mercy on Iraq Roads



## longknife (Jul 27, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=RTosGni1BwA]18+ WARNING GRAPHIC: ISIS Death Squads Killing Without Mercy on Iraq Roads - YouTube[/ame]

This blogger is clearly a rabid pacifist so his posting this video caught me by surprise. It is not for the faint of heart. But, it shows exactly what the people of the Middle East are facing with this group.

The psychopaths of Isis are killing without mercy in Iraqi roads. A Horrific video shows their latest murders in Iraq as cars on freeways are sprayed and people walking shot dead. In the end of the video, a poor fellow running to save his life, unfortunately without success

From CORKSPHERE: 18+ WARNING GRAPHIC: ISIS Death Squads Killing Without Mercy on Iraq Roads


----------



## R.C. Christian (Jul 27, 2014)

Holy shiite alert!


----------



## TheOldSchool (Jul 27, 2014)

Lol "rabid pacifist."  If only everyone in the world was a rabid pacifist.


----------



## Sunni Man (Jul 27, 2014)

The video looks like an average day in the hood of Detroit or Chicago.    ...


----------



## TheOldSchool (Jul 27, 2014)

The good news is the deaths of those savage animals will likely be as bad or worse than what they've done.


----------



## Mad Scientist (Jul 27, 2014)

The US should stop funding these ISIS guys.


----------



## Bleipriester (Jul 28, 2014)

This is hard to take for anyone watching this video. Looks like their sheer bloodlust grows day by day and they must satisfy it by killing random people in their game that they probably consider fun. What devilish low creatures they are. They make one doubt those are really human beings.
Fortunately, the world has two armies fighting them, the Syrian Arab Army and the Iraqi army.


----------



## Mohamed (Jul 29, 2014)

> The psychopaths of Isis are killing without mercy in Iraqi roads.



i think the one who put this video was not honest enough. the video shows attacks against soldiers that apply to their military units (as is written in arabic below!!).

if you think this is bad. isn't it bad that american plans kill people in yemen and afghanistan?


----------



## Sallow (Jul 29, 2014)

I saw these some time ago.

It's mortifying that people do this sort of thing. This should roundly be condemned by everyone.


----------



## Sallow (Jul 29, 2014)

Mad Scientist said:


> The US should stop funding these ISIS guys.



The US doesn't fund ISIS.

You are thinking of Tea Party Putin.


----------



## Sunni Man (Jul 29, 2014)

It's a civil war.......bad things happen.    ..


----------



## Sallow (Jul 29, 2014)

Mohamed said:


> > The psychopaths of Isis are killing without mercy in Iraqi roads.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



First off?

You are talking about 2 different issues.

Secondly? The video clearly shows that these guys are firing on unarmed people.


----------



## Sunni Man (Jul 29, 2014)

Sallow said:


> Mohamed said:
> 
> 
> > > The psychopaths of Isis are killing without mercy in Iraqi roads.
> ...


America sends drones and kills unarmed people all of the time.

Hardly the high road either........


----------



## irosie91 (Jul 29, 2014)

Sunni Man said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > Mohamed said:
> ...



Yemen is a training ground for terrorists-------Yemenis living in the USA  are staying 
away        It is a country NOW dangerous to the world      The USA targets are 
terrorists-----but there is no question that there have been collateral deaths


----------



## longknife (Jul 29, 2014)

Mohamed said:


> > The psychopaths of Isis are killing without mercy in Iraqi roads.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Are you excusing this barbarism?

Or trying to divert from the horror?

You are truly one sick human being.


----------



## Mohamed (Jul 29, 2014)

> Are you excusing this barbarism?



if you describe what america did in vitneme and japan as barbarism, i can start arguing with you.

otherwise, arguing with you is useless.


----------



## irosie91 (Jul 29, 2014)

Mohamed said:


> > Are you excusing this barbarism?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



there were barbaric acts committed by the USA  in Japan and Vietnam-----a few.     The people of the 
USA  do not celebrate them.    From the time those acts took place they were subject to debate and 
scrutiny and in many ways and by many people REPUDIATED     I was only 13 years old when 
the subject of  using the  "ATOM BOMB"  on Hiroshima came up in school as an ETHICAL 
DILEMMA    (I was 13 a very long time ago)         I was an adolescent when there were active 
PROTESTS  against the war in Viet Nam.        I was in Brooklyn the day meccaist pigs  ran planes 
into  the world trade center--------as buildings fell and thousands died-----sluts on atlantic ave 
were wiggling their fat asses with joy and handing out ma'amoul cookies  (one could see the disaster 
from Atlantic avenue----the arab neighborhood)----it is just across the east river


----------



## Mohamed (Jul 29, 2014)

> there were barbaric acts committed by the USA in Japan and Vietnam-----a few



a few !!!!!

killing 130 000 human is few!

destroying complete towns in vitneme is few!!!!!!!!!

killing around million human in vitneme is few!!!!!!!!



> the "ATOM BOMB" on Hiroshima came up in school as an ETHICAL
> DILEMMA



ethical dilemma??? only that?

i think this ends any possibility for logical debate


----------



## irosie91 (Jul 29, 2014)

Mohamed said:


> > there were barbaric acts committed by the USA in Japan and Vietnam-----a few
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 yes   ETHiCAL DILEMMA      The USA was at war with Japan and in viet nam----

         I was born the child of two jewish parents-----I had no actual education in religion---
   but did get into some discussions about Judaism----in which the adultery committed 
   by king david was discussed as an  ETHICAL DILEMMA   ----and even the death of the 
   Egyptian first born   (remember---moses and the ten commandments thing?)   was 
   discussed as an ethical dilemma)

now tell me about the genocides committed by   '"al nabi"   and in his name----
was the murder, pillage and rape fest in Yathrib  ever discussed as an ethical 
dilemma?      the theft of the city and its name change to  "medina"??     ---
just that -------not even an ethical dilemma in the mosque?-----how about the genocide 
of  100 million    hindus--------not even a dilemma for you-------I know----I learned islam 
from Pakistanis and Indian muslims      IT WAS GLORIOUS      THE BEAUTY OF ISLAAAAAM


----------



## Mohamed (Jul 29, 2014)

to go in any useful debate with someone, he should have a constant criteria, i.e. it uses the same criteria whenever it go with his own desires or against it. regardless of whether its criteria is correct or incorrect.

somebody here watched the video and then said.... it is barbarian!
what i understood from this is that he consider everyone that kills anyone else as barbarian.

he used this criteria to judge what he thinks muslims are doing.

now, if the same act was done by american, christians i expect him to use the same criteria. 

if not the debate will be useless.


----------



## Mohamed (Jul 29, 2014)

> Yemen is a training ground for terrorists-------Yemenis living in the USA are staying
> away It is a country NOW dangerous to the world The USA targets are
> terrorists-----but there is no question that there have been collateral deaths



the act of killing is not always wrong action. killing could be justified as good or even heroic action if it was given acceptable evidence.

what was wrote above is an example of how killing could be justified. 

the justification of killing action is related to ideology and beliefs people have. a justifiable killing in america is a crime from the view-point of a muslim. and vice-versa.

jewish kill, christians kill, and we - muslims - also kill. every one have its own justification and criterion that distinguishes between (legal killing) and (a crime).


----------



## Mohamed (Jul 29, 2014)

the difference between islam and western people is that:

1) is islam we accept war as inevitable tool, there are practical regulations and criteria that determines : why should we fight? when? and how to treat captives, women and children.

2) western talks much about peace and how war is bad and should be alleviated. after this propaganda they go to fight and kill hundreds of thousand of people!!! after that they start to justify their actions!!! 

the problem with western is that they compare (what they say) to what (muslims do). then they judge that they are better since they are peaceful people and don't accept killing!!!


----------



## irosie91 (Jul 30, 2014)

Mohamed said:


> the difference between islam and western people is that:
> 
> 1) is islam we accept war as inevitable tool, there are practical regulations and criteria that determines : why should we fight? when? and how to treat captives, women and children.
> 
> ...




In the short history of the existence of islam-----its adherents have murdered  100s of millions---
not IN WAR----but in genocides---------of course,  all justified in Islamic "logic"      The creed was 
created in blood-----and rape and pillage and perversity-----      read the Koran.    The adherents 
continue the perversity of the  "person"   they emulate


----------



## irosie91 (Jul 30, 2014)

Mohamed said:


> to go in any useful debate with someone, he should have a constant criteria, i.e. it uses the same criteria whenever it go with his own desires or against it. regardless of whether its criteria is correct or incorrect.
> 
> somebody here watched the video and then said.... it is barbarian!
> what i understood from this is that he consider everyone that kills anyone else as barbarian.
> ...




You contradict yourself------at one point you state  "different peoples see things differently"  and now 
you demand ---- "CONSTANT CRITERIA"       you make no sense


----------



## Politico (Jul 30, 2014)

ISIS plays Arab music when they attack people?


----------



## Mohamed (Jul 30, 2014)

> -its adherents have murdered 100s of millions---
> not IN WAR----but in genocides---------of course, all justified in Islamic "logic" The creed was
> created in blood-----and rape and pillage and perversity----- read the Koran. The adherents
> continue the perversity of the "person" they emulate



we fighted all over the history and and we will continue to do. what is wrote above is 
1) either lies
2) either inaccurate
3) either incomplete

for example, i wonder what is the source of 100,000,000 kills number? 

in our wars, we don't kill women, children and those who don't fight us. but of course we fighted armies and killed many of their fighters/soldiers. 

our enemies did the same, but they  killed women, children, those non-fighting people. and destroyed towns and cities.

say for example, compare how muslims fight when they  opened andulus (spain) and what their enemies did when they took control of spain after 800 years.

what muslims did when they opened levar, and what western christians did during the crusade.

as you are jew, do you know that after the fall of andulus, many jews had to leave to avoid Persecution.
where did they went?


----------



## irosie91 (Jul 30, 2014)

Mohamed said:


> > -its adherents have murdered 100s of millions---
> > not IN WAR----but in genocides---------of course, all justified in Islamic "logic" The creed was
> > created in blood-----and rape and pillage and perversity----- read the Koran. The adherents
> > continue the perversity of the "person" they emulate
> ...




ROFLMAO-------mo----you are telling me the Islamic version of history----I know both----the real one 
and the Islamic version.           There is not a single country into which the dogs and pigs of Arabia 
invaded in which they did not murder, pillage, rape and oppress ------pick a country------
there  were lots and lots and lots of  murder fests conducted by the pigs and dogs in SPAIN  
and many fled  THAT FILTH  ------

Historians tell us that in the first 100 years of the rule of the MOGHUL pigs and dogs in India----
they murdered 100 million for the glory of the rapist pig--------the rapist pig,,  himself ---conducted 
the ONLY COMPREHENSIVE  genocide in history ------


----------



## Mohamed (Jul 30, 2014)

> There is not a single country into which the dogs and pigs of Arabia


this style of talk ends this conservation.


----------



## pismoe (Jul 30, 2014)

the problem with the western people and countries that are mentioned is that the westerners no longer fight war in a practical manner .   Hiroshima and Nagasaki and the firebombing of Dresden by Western powers , allies which have been alluded to where practical war fighting and got the war over with and saved lives  .


----------



## pismoe (Jul 30, 2014)

SPAIN mentioned , the reconquering of Spain is a goal of the muslims .


----------



## irosie91 (Jul 30, 2014)

pismoe said:


> SPAIN mentioned , the reconquering of Spain is a goal of the muslims .



Pismoe----mo alluded to a time when there was "the rule of god in 'Palestine'-"    in order to understand 
mo you have to have some information on the depravity of Islamic ideology-----for him a time of the 
  "rule of god"    means when the land had been invaded by the dogs from Arabia and the filth of shariah 
was imposed thereon         Muslims also have a fantasy of reconquoring  India-----and even southern france----and  even sicily -----make that all of Italy-----etc etc and onward.     They believe it like 
some Christian kids believe in the easter bunny at age six


----------



## pismoe (Jul 30, 2014)

thanks IROSIE , I think that Italy is on its way as I see mass flooding of some island off the coast of Africa filling up with Muslim , think they are Moroccans .   I'm no expert but Muslim incursions into Western lands was happening long before this modern time .


----------



## pismoe (Jul 30, 2014)

LAMPEDUSA is off Italy and was being flooded by Tunisians in 2011 .   Mighta stopped , I don't know but I doubt it .  ---  Italian island faces flood of Tunisian migrants - CNN.com  ---


----------



## hortysir (Jul 30, 2014)

Mohamed said:


> > -its adherents have murdered 100s of millions---
> > not IN WAR----but in genocides---------of course, all justified in Islamic "logic" The creed was
> > created in blood-----and rape and pillage and perversity----- read the Koran. The adherents
> > continue the perversity of the "person" they emulate
> ...



Do you denounce those that DO kill women and children if they don't convert to Islam?


----------



## Sunni Man (Jul 30, 2014)

hortysir said:


> Do you denounce those that DO kill women and children if they don't convert to Islam?


I do not know of any place where that is happening?   ..


----------



## hortysir (Jul 30, 2014)

Sunni Man said:


> hortysir said:
> 
> 
> > Do you denounce those that DO kill women and children if they don't convert to Islam?
> ...


https://www.google.com/search?q=ISI...la:en-US:official&client=firefox-a&channel=sb


----------



## Sunni Man (Jul 30, 2014)

hortysir said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > hortysir said:
> ...


Jew lies and western media propaganda.........


----------



## hortysir (Jul 30, 2014)

So no proof is sufficient and you don't denounce it


got it


----------



## Sunni Man (Jul 30, 2014)

hortysir said:


> So no proof is sufficient and you don't denounce it
> 
> 
> got it


I can't denounce something that isn't happening.  ...


----------



## tinydancer (Jul 30, 2014)

Sallow said:


> Mad Scientist said:
> 
> 
> > The US should stop funding these ISIS guys.
> ...



Bull shit on Putin supporting ISIS.

Because Obama fucked over Maliki and didn't give him any air support or provide Iraq with the military jets that have been on order for forever, Putin is helping out Maliki against those bastards ISIS. They are getting their jets from Russia. 

And a side note. Because America and the West saw fit to allow ISIS to grow in power and stature because getting Assad removed from power by any terror group or paid mercenaries is all Obama and other leaders cared about, they have become the wealthiest terror army in the world. 

They scored over 400 million when they took over Mosul and that's a drop in the bucket compared to their oil ventures.


----------



## Sallow (Jul 30, 2014)

tinydancer said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > Mad Scientist said:
> ...




It's not bullshit.


----------



## tinydancer (Jul 30, 2014)

Sallow said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



It's complete and utter bullshit. It's your President and the other western leaders including Harper and Cameron who have allowed this monster to grow in Syria.

Come on Sallow. Putin's allies are Iran and Syria and now Iraq. 

Putin has backed Syria for forever and Putin is allies with Iran and both are fighting ISIS now.

Here's what our leaders and boy oh boy am I pissed off at my very conservative Prime Minister on this ( this is a bi partisan rant here) allowed to happen by turning a blind eye. 

Special. Makes me want to spit bullets. This is a big fucking whoopsies. 

* How an arrest in Iraq revealed Isis's $2bn jihadist network

Seizure of 160 computer flash sticks revealed the inside story of Isis, the band of militants that came from nowhere with nothing to having Syrian oil fields and control of Iraq's second city*

How an arrest in Iraq revealed Isis's $2bn jihadist network | World news | The Guardian


----------



## MHunterB (Jul 31, 2014)

Mohamed said:


> > Are you excusing this barbarism?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What many Vietnamese did in Vietnam was barbarism - and so was much of what the Japanese did in China, Korea, and elsewhere......

It's also 'barbarism' when groups of men grope and rape women - as has happened in Tahrir Square even during protests.


----------



## Bleipriester (Aug 3, 2014)

This video is part of a 30 minute video that is a horrible "collection" of recorded brutal executions of Iraqi soldiers. The video was made to prevent people from joining the army.
Islamic State jihadists issue 30-minute killing spree on video - Telegraph


----------



## toastman (Aug 5, 2014)

Sunni Muslims are the filthiest people to walk this earth...


----------



## toastman (Aug 5, 2014)

hortysir said:


> So no proof is sufficient and you don't denounce it
> 
> 
> got it



Anytime you present Sunni Man (AKA the official USMB troll) with evidence of Sunni Atrocities, he has the same response. 
He simply cannot handle the truth about his disgusting filthy murderous people


----------

